# System & Video Bios Shadowed



## mityan21 (Aug 15, 2008)

I have a HP Pavilion dv6000 laptop and when I start my computer it sais that the system & video Bios are shadowed and pc doesn't boot correctly, I've never seen this before the computer shuts off and restarts it self before the operating system kicks in (win XP), I have to manually shut off the pc and turn it back on several times so it can start properly, I tried flashing the Bios with the latest version for this laptop but problem remains, someone please let me know what I can do.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello mityan21 and welcome to TSF...
Did you install or uninstall some software or drivers or maybe driver updates???
Can you boot in Safe Mode???
For how long you have this laptop???
Could you tell us what temperatures you see in BIOS???
Hope this will help you mate...
Report back please...


----------



## mityan21 (Aug 15, 2008)

I've had the laptop for almost a year, I can start it in safe mode, but only when it detects the Hard drive and the OS kicks in (which doesn't happen very often), I changed the OS from Windows Vista Premium to XP thinking that it was a virus and I needed to reformat the HD but it didn't help, please let me know what might be the problem and a possible solution, thank you.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello again...
Check in BIOS what make/model is your HDD...
Visit manufacturer's Web Site and download testing tools and test your HDD for possible bad sectors...

Also test your RAM memory with MemTest86+ :
http://www.memtest.org/

So, you can not enter in any OS, either it is Vista or XP???


----------



## mityan21 (Aug 15, 2008)

Sorry it took me so long to reply but maybe there's something I didn't mention previously and it's that my system won't post correctly, I turn it on and the power indicator lights up, the processor's fan starts running but I don't have any video and the system restarts all by itself, so I turn it off manually (holding down the power button for a few secs since the keyboard doesn't respond at that time) and then turn it on again and the same thing happens (no video), I do this for about 5 times or more untill I finally get the HP default splash screen which holds for about 8-10 seconds and then the system restarts by itself again, my keyboard works during the splash screen since I'm able to enter the Bios settings by pressing F10, I'm also able to access another screen by pressing ESC which allows me to chose what device to boot from but the only device detected is the DVD ROM and any external devices such as USB drive, iPOD, etc... averything except my HDD, the strange thing is that on the left side of the screen it let's me know that the processor is detected and it gives me the L2 cache capacity which is 1MB, it says the RAM passed and it reports 2 GB of RAM and then it report's that the System & Video Bios are shadowed, I don't know what this means and I don't know if this is what's causing my system to not post or boot correctly, the laptop boots properly after going thru this long process which sometimes can take me more than 1 hour, everything runs normaly once I get it to boot but as soon as I turn it off I have to go thru the same process to get it to work again, I ran an entire system health scan which includes a memory check, HDD & processor health check but it reports that everything's working fine, please help me!


----------



## mityan21 (Aug 15, 2008)

I forgot to mention that ocasionally when I restart the system manually I get three beeps and it doesn't post or boot or display any video, and the system restarts it self after this happens, but I noticed that if I push the button that has the Windows logo (on my keyboard) after the beeps I still dont get any video but the system stays on it doesn't restart it self.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello again...
It could be bad Motherboard mate and best way to do is to take laptop to the shop for complete test...
Is your laptop under warranty since you have mentioned that you have this laptop for almost a year...


----------



## mityan21 (Aug 15, 2008)

That's exactly what I'll do, thanks!


----------



## bobo.mp3 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi guys , i have an Acer aspire 5100 laptop and i'm experiencing the same problems : Bios shadowed , when i start the laptop my screen shows unusual messages bios shadowed video bios shadowed and StrogRom v ... ? can;t remeber error .... i tried to install windows xp again but failed .
Now i am stuck in boot menu ... i have to choose between Windows XP Professional and Windows XP Professional .. ??? every choice i make leads me to Windows setup is restarting and after that an error occurs that tells me i have to put in the Windows Setup CD in ... wich i did ... but still nothing happens .... I;m also having problems booting it from CD , it just won;t work , can;t boot from CD .... Please somebody ,,,, help me with this , unlike you i have no warranty left LOL .


----------



## lexa01 (Jun 3, 2009)

I got hadacke for acer laptop3100 (never again acer in my life),problem is definatelly in factory defewctive motherboard,i have this lapton one year and got same problem after 6 month ,replace motherboard work again 6 month and suddnelly got same...


----------

